# Coding TFSI ECU, not inmo, login?



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi, I would like how to change coding of a TFSI 2.0 ECU, I tried different codings but allways rejects the coding and mantains the original one

maybe it needs to enter a login code before? I didn't see anything in ross-tech wiki

I'm refering to the coding that indicates to the ECU the type of car, transmission, market, etc.. not key coding

thanks in advance!


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

x2 Interested as well. Particularly interested in changing the market bit from US to Europe and the Emission bit form USA to EU LEVIV


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Please post a complete AutoScan and the specific change(s) you are trying to make.


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

On my mk4 I was changing the settings for the auto lock and auto unlock.
It would not work until I "logged" in with my SKC. Once I did that everything was fine.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I would like thest coding the engine ECU to automatic transmission (the car it's manual) to see the possibility of doing a manual to DSG swap! 

Current coding of my TFSI model year 2007 ECU 8P0 907 115 H (uses label 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl):
01030003180F0160

the problem it's simply the ECU doesn't allow any coding change, any byte I try to change isn't accepted, any login?

thanks.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

On almost all Gas engines the ECU for auto, DSG and manual is different, and it will not allow coding changes.
The only way to do this is to replace ECU or see with tuner if the software is comparable to flush software.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi, if you see ETKA, allways isn't the case, there are TFSI 2.0 engines there aren't different reference for manual/auto, most similar to mine it's BWA engine and it's the case, mine weren't available with auto transmission.. but now yes...(marketing policys)
also i was told by a chiptuning dealer that the program they had was the same for manual or auto in TFSI engines, but didn't asked to the headquaters about more details...

the problem isn't the auto transmission, it's simply I can't change the coding to any other, not related to manual/auto

then, if I can do that I can continue checking the viability of project!


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I can't believe ross-tech which other times gave support doesn't know about this? c'mon!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Berto said:


> I can't believe ross-tech which other times gave support doesn't know about this? c'mon!


Please post the complete Auto-Scan so we can see what's up


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi

now I'm not at home, and I only have an old autoscan here.
I tried coding also the can gateway for register auto-trans, that accepted, and steering column also, and both logically throws error "no communication with auto-trans"

---

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123
Thursday,06,January,2011,13:36:00:04214
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 77
VIN: WAUZZZ8PX7A
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0050 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number:
Coding: 01030003180F0160
Shop #: WSC 13878 408 460518

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-A.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AD HW: 1K0 614 517 AD
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H14001 
Coding: 0004744
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 69D2309B3905
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 AC HW: 8P0 820 043 AC
Component: KlimavollautomatH19 0360 
Revision: 096976 Serial number: 8P0820043AC 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6DDA448B0DED
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H43 1201 
Revision: 00H43000 Serial number:
Coding: F58E5F078014100055000000000000000009EF175A0500
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4084CD3F6AFF
Part No: 8P1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06314 
Part No: 4E0 910 557 A
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00156461
Shop #: WSC 06314 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 H HW: 8P0 959 655 H
Component: Airbag 9.41 H13 4220 
Revision: 91H13422 Serial number: 
Coding: 0070612
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4796D6234FD1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0004042
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 931 C HW: 8P0 920 931 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H20 0570 
Revision: D0H20004 Serial number:
Coding: 0037118
Shop #: WSC 01001 572 07382

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number:
Coding: FD0F03CA07000100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3668ABE7383B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 931 C HW: 8P0 920 931 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H20 0570 
Revision: D0H20004 Serial number:
Shop #: WSC 03321 572 90108

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 H HW: 8P0 035 192 H
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H72 0660 
Revision: 01S Serial number:
Coding: 0205715
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 G
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0100 
Coding: 0000120
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000
VCID: 3F86CEC31701
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.150 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346C91EF2E47
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 F
Component: KSG H08 0070 
Coding: 9880202002186D298D0D488AC657
Shop #: WSC 03321 572 90108
VCID: 3F86CEC31701
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssensor 005 0003
Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H04 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P3 035 382 HW: 8P3 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH27 0160 
Revision: 00005 Serial number:
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0E4DDFF9ADF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 G
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0100 
Coding: 0000120
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000
VCID: 4084CD3F6AFF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2952709BF985
Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H04 0020
Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH04 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 H HW: 8P0 035 192 H
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H72 0660 
Revision: 01S Serial number:
Coding: 0205715
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000

No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0290 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number:
Coding: 0011405
Shop #: WSC 01001 572 07382
VCID: 3B7EBAD30319
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

The only ECU login (access authorization) code I know is 01283. Each control module has its own.
For instance the cluster is typically 13861, brakes 40168 (but there are multiple).... Try the 01283 for the ECU. And then try recoding. Make sure to write down the old coding incase you have to reenter it. Good luck!


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

I'm grateful for your help, I'll try soon as come back home  (I'm travelling)
I'll tell what happened
Any more information will be wellcome, as if I get more info I'll put here.

thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Berto said:


> Hi
> 
> now I'm not at home, and I only have an old autoscan here.
> I tried coding also the can gateway for register auto-trans, that accepted, and steering column also, and both logically throws error "no communication with auto-trans"
> ...


Hi!

Based on the following things it looks like this Ecm was flash updated at some point at a dealer:

HW # of 8P0 907 115 B 
SW # 8P0 907 115 H
SWL of 0050
WSC / Imp / Equipt #'s: 13878 408 460518

Please try the Login mentioned by Grant, but as Jetta 97 mentioned, these modules are normally transmission specific. I suspect this module was updated (with a specific manual transmission update) in the past for other concerns and cannot be coded to the DSG like you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

Dana, you are correct. Most new control modules are either permanently coded (buried in the binary) or only able to code once when originally installed. The login is worth a try, but I think you may be out of luck here with this particular ECU...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

01283 has not been used by VW/Audi for the better part of 10 years, not even worth trying.  Coding on ALL current ECUs works w/o special logins up front. Non-engine control modules are a different animal though...  Contact a tuner of your choice, let them put in the proper software for the configuration you are looking for. Everything else is most likely a waste of time.

BTW: Logins are function specific, so for example 40168 on an ABS will work for basic setting but not for coding or adaptation. Trying random logins usually makes things worse, especially when you hit those where you need an opposing one to deactivate what you accidentally enabled by trial and error.

BTW#2: I doubt this is the actual scan from this car, certain numbers simply don't add up...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

10 years! Where has the time gone.  Theresias offers a very good point that trying random logins may trigger a system function test or activate/deactivate certain functions. I used the 01283 for recoding ECU's after the WA recall for instance. I personally refrain from recoding long coded modules. And if I do I baseline first. For swaps here at APR we load the specific file for the equipment on the vehicle. There are many tuners out there that could do this for you. 

In short, I stand corrected.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I had 06 rabbit with bad ECU and when I ordered ECU , the ECU came coded to original and only action I needed to do is to adopt it to cluster.
I assume those modules comes precoded and can't be recoded.I never try to do it but it looks like that way.
And like Sebastian said , I never had to login to recode module.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

thanks for the advices, I think maybe will be better try other things than logins...
these ECU needs any key/timestamp like needed to match inmo?
I'll try with a VAS5051, needs to have the software from Audi or it's valid from any other VAG brand dealer? I have better relations with one isn't Audi..

I thing could be a possibility as A3 TFSI BWA 200 engine and the facelift CDLA 265 have the same part number for ECU without diference if they are manual or s-tronic.. but my BHZ 265 never existed with s-tronic, that was my worry, not so much as the older BWA had DSG

I'll see if it's possible recode anything or my current chiptuner can do or not!


Sebastian, I don't understand why you say that about autoscan, the codings are correct, I didn't saw nothing strange and all works ok, maybe the intrument cluster? the coding that came from factory doesn't match with the labels of VCDS, are wrong


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You can have part number same but that does not mean software is same in each ecu.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This content Vacated by Jack :heart:


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

jetta said:


> You can have part number same but that does not mean software is same in each ecu.


then, how know parts department what ECU with what software sell to you if it's the same part number?



[email protected] Parts said:


> If the ecu cant be coded after a 83 or 86 session then it may just need to be flashed to the specific part # you require.
> 
> Then when this is done it must still be recoded to the correct string with VCDS or VAS etc.
> 
> ...


what it's the 83 or 86 session?

fixes the codig after first coding forever?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Berto said:


> then, how know parts department what ECU with what software sell to you if it's the same part number?


By the VIN number. VIN number will determine what car need.Any time you order ECU, TCU, Cluster or any other module it will need VIN number to determine correct part for that car..


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This content Vacated by Jack :heart:


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

jetta said:


> By the VIN number. VIN number will determine what car need.Any time you order ECU, TCU, Cluster or any other module it will need VIN number to determine correct part for that car..


I think you didn't undestand the example I was refering, parts department will determine the next part numbers looking the VIN of two different cars:

European Audi A3 2007 BWA TFSI 200HP manual gearbox: ECU # 8P0 907 115 T
European Audi A3 2007 BWA TFSI 200HP DSG gearbox: ECU # 8P0 907 115 T

(doesn't exist diferent ECU part number for this engine depending of transmission)




[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh sorry
> 
> 83 mode is End of line mode for tester
> 
> ...


flash related means that needs a new firmware?
These ECU are the type that once are coded can't change by "normal ways"?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Berto said:


> I think you didn't undestand the example I was refering, parts department will determine the next part numbers looking the VIN of two different cars:
> 
> European Audi A3 2007 BWA TFSI 200HP manual gearbox: ECU # 8P0 907 115 T
> European Audi A3 2007 BWA TFSI 200HP DSG gearbox: ECU # 8P0 907 115 T
> ...


NO, You don't understand.
You can have same part number with two different software(firmware) in it .I will find it later on and post it here.

Example:

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: *1J0 920 906 L*
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP *VDO* *V58*
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000
3VWSP69M32XXXXXXX VWZ7Z0AXXXXXXX


Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: *1J0 920 906 L*
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP* VDO* *V65*
Coding: 07432
Shop #: WSC 00000
3VWSP69M22XXXXXXX VWZ7Z0CXXXXXXX

You can see those clusters has same part number but different software versions. VDO V65 and VDO V58 are software version.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This content Vacated by Jack :heart:


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

one step ahead







(it's flashing because I haven't the gear selector, the only error stored in the DSG)

after some research, and finally came the wires.. this weekend connected the DSG to the car, it can read data from the car (engine rpm in the measure blocks, brake pressed, etc..) and write in the FIS,
but... the engine ECU doesn't like it! and still I can't change coding for DSG


```
Sunday,15,May,2011,17:18:04:04214
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0
                Address 01: Engine       Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 H    HW: 8P0 907 115 B
  Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0050
           Software Coding: 01030003180F0160
            Work Shop Code: WSC 06314 000 00000
                      VCID: xxxxxxxxxxxx
1 Fault Found:
049922 - Software Incompatibility with Transmission Control Module 
               U0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100001
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Mileage: xxxxx km
                    Time Indication: 0
             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 41.0°C
                    Temperature: 33.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 910.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 11.938 V
Readiness: 0110 0101
```
now... what to do? I tried the login mentioned above.. but I forgot trying code to 0, but reading about that, I'm affraid 
asked few weeks ago to the chip tuner and talked about a possible ECU swap, but I have no details....


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What makes you think this ECU does support DSG to begin with?

I really do not like saying this but Jack has been writing quite some rubbish so far. Changing modes has NEVER been necessary on ECUs in terms of coding as long as the actual module supported the coding in question. Coding ZERO values is a really bad idea. ZERO is not a proper Coding for most control modules and we have seen multiple cases where modules triggered a fail safe after being incorrectly coded to ZERO and were then showing defective or checksum error codes which couldn't be cleared.

Can we get on and stop playing now but try putting in proper parts and then go ahead? Thanks...

BTW: The login 01283 is not valid for this generation and everybody who knows where to look for the logins in the EEPROM/FLASH can easily double check/proof that.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Theresias said:


> What makes you think this ECU does support DSG to begin with?


nothing, that's why asked before connecting and now I tell the results, if I thought would be easy and would work perfectly I wouldn't used the forum to get help and also support...



Theresias said:


> I really do not like saying this but Jack has been writing a lot of BS so far. The login 01283 is not valid for this generation and everybody who knows where to look for the logins in the EEPROM/FLASH can easily double check/proof that. Changing modes has NEVER been necessary on ECUs in terms of coding as long as the actual module supported the coding in question. Last but not least, coding ZERO values is a really bad idea. ZERO is not a proper Coding and we have seen multiple cases where modules triggered a fail safe after that and were showing defective or checksum error codes which couldn't be cleared.
> 
> Can we get on and stop playing now but try putting in proper parts and then go ahead? Thanks...


yes, coding to zero afraid me..

the problem it's that never existed the OEM proper part for this case.. as Audi wanted.. the hardware part it's the same, and exist ECU that allow use them in manual or DSG either..
I had a little hope that connecting would allow coding it, as the ECU also doesn't allow disable the bit for haldex AWD (i thought it was by beign present)

so I have to try diferent options... now only left modify the ECU or swap ECU (this isn't also a direct swap as the facelift S3 has the same physical engine, but some other diferences), I need help of chip tuners... my current chip tuner hasn't give me a solution, only pointed to a ECU swap.. but I haven't more news....


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

somebody knows if the current TFSI ECU are the type once are coded, it's fixed? (other ecus prepared for manual or dsg either..)

to have the option of get an used ECU...


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you read this code few times you will understand what I was talking about:
049922 - *Software* *Incompatibility* with Transmission Control Module

It does not say incorect coding it says *Software* *Incompatibility*, and I told you you can have same part numbers but different software .


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

jetta said:


> If you read this code few times you will understand what I was talking about:
> 049922 - *Software* *Incompatibility* with Transmission Control Module
> 
> It does not say incorect coding it says *Software* *Incompatibility*, and I told you you can have same part numbers but different software .


I didn't reply your previous message because I didn't want lose the focus on what really matters, but as you insist, I will explain:

same part number always it's compatible with all the cars that it's assignated to..
if isn't compatible, uses other part number

same part number can have diferent software versions, but all of them are compatible, are simply fixes or improvements, the dealer can't request a part by software version, simply comes the same part number with the latest software version
the VIN it's only used to determine what part number it's correct for that VIN, isn't used to request the part and determine version, except special parts like keys that are unique for each VIN

my ECU NEVER was assigned to any car with DSG because this model never had DSG (not like other ECUs compatible with manual and DSG),
so simply until was connected we couldn't determine if it's compatible or not, or that coding wasn't allowed simply by the absence of the DSG..

Please, avoid reply useless things like things all we can see perfectly without that reply

I would like focus on subjects that can help with this, thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Long story short, find yourself a good/knowledgeable tuner who knows how to modify 2.0Ts AND 02E/DSGs - that should get you what you want...



Berto said:


> same part number can have different software versions, but all of them are compatible, are simply fixes or improvements, the dealer can't request a part by software version, simply comes the same part number with the latest software version


Sorry, but this isn't correct. To any rule there is an exception. There have been different schemes of software version numbering used by VW/Audi and even though most go along well with your statement - not all of them actually do. In some cases (like Door Control Modules - and I do believe DSG Mechatronics as well) the version number has been used as a way to determine which internal settings have been made to the part - before being installed.



Berto said:


> the VIN it's only used to determine what part number it's correct for that VIN, isn't used to request the part and determine version, except special parts like keys that are unique for each VIN


Also not entirely correct. Even though most modules are interchangeable, some come with settings which have to be made during the supply chain and neither VCDS nor the factory VAS tool can do them. Therefor the VIN is required to get you the proper part with proper settings. Door Control Modules are a good example to this.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Theresias said:


> Long story short, find yourself a good/knowledgeable tuner who knows how to modify 2.0Ts AND 02E/DSGs - that should get you what you want...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, but the same part number it's incompatible with the cars assigned to it despite the software it contains?

also, if you request a part without VIN, it's necesary coded? it's like blank keys requested without VIN


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry I am having trouble understanding what you mean. Could you rephrase/elaborate?


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Theresias said:


> Sorry I am having trouble understanding what you mean. Could you rephrase/elaborate?


I simply was asking if a part number, that is requested without VIN, woulnd't be compatible with any car? (before coding). Thinking in the example of buying a blank key (without VIN, an later should be engraved)

but I don't want lose the focus on I really want as I said before....

Your advice it's clear, I should find solutions in experts of TFSI/DSG:

the first solution I've received it's use a facelift ECU as the engine it's the same,
and re-asked" because I'm not sure if it's all the same, like things related to emissions, and worries my as my current ECU it's fixed to EU4 Byte 03: "03",
looking for autoscans of facelift model, coding, there says "0C", I haven't here my personal notebook with the VCDS to see what means (in the wiki isn't showed)

if I can't clarify or get the correct solution with my current software tuner, I should try others, and I need some advices to guide me selecting people to do the job, if somebody can point tuners with experience with this, I will be grateful

in your opinion, or have you seen flash an ECU to transform to another SW part number, or allow these settings?
the only problem it's the engine ECU?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This content Vacated by Jack :heart:


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Berto said:


> I didn't reply your previous message because I didn't want lose the focus on what really matters, but as you insist, I will explain:
> 
> same part number always it's compatible with all the cars that it's assignated to..
> if isn't compatible, uses other part number
> ...


 You are one of those people that you ask for help here ,and go your way or hwy, no matter what they said.
After 3 people telling you what is your problem you just denied all that.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Long story short, find yourself a good/knowledgeable tuner who knows how to modify 2.0Ts AND 02E/DSGs - that should get you what you want...
> 
> 
> Berto said:
> ...


Sebasitan, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
I hope he will understand one day.
Airbag modules are same way.Same part number but different software with two different coding,and not possible to change coding.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

jetta said:


> You are one of those people that you ask for help here ,and go your way or hwy, no matter what they said.
> After 3 people telling you what is your problem you just denied all that.


read that.. that is a useless reply, exactly what I asked to avoid, please stop posting here, you should agree with that as any help that you think are giving isn't useful
(the problem it's that you didn't give any help like the other participants of this thread as you are trying to show.. only strarted to discuss about diferent software versions for the same part number, or repeat something that anybody can read I posted after testing.. instead of try to clarify the conditions to modify the coding or flash the same hardware part with diferent firmware)


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

I did help you and Sebastian and other people. We told you you have different software and it will not allow you to recode module. And you were told that you need flush ECU with different software.
But you denied all this.
Post No.6:


jetta said:


> On almost all Gas engines the ECU for auto, DSG and manual is different, and it will not allow coding changes.
> The only way to do this is to replace ECU or see with tuner if the software is comparable to flush software.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

Berto,
This may or may not be possible. Yes, we at APR have the ability to port code onto your ECU. BUT, there are a few factors here that require careful attention. I would need to know a number of different pieces of information regarding your ECU, DSG TCU, and your vehicle. I will speak to our Engineers today and see if this possible. Again, depending on your equipment, it may not be.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

thanks Grant, the info of the car it's on the autoscan in the previous page, ask me for more details in necesary,
the DSG ECU I don't have here the info, I'll look for it


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I saw your auto-scan and I see no DSG 02 in the scan.
I think Grant will need that.

The engine ecu should be able to be reused if flashed or modified to the proper con-fig to see the hardware or ignore it for the error.

Then the coding can be done.
The DSG may also need a firmware or flash Mod.

I would like you to post a auto-scan with the DSG ecu contained. Please also see that it is checked in the gateway 19.
Post the gateway installed list.

I see no reason why this can't be done if all inputs are in place.

Best,


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

update:
today I've been with an Audi S3 Facelift.. manual transmission, ECU software 8P0 907 115 AB, an as expected as beign only one part for all versions, despite the fact of being manual, it accepted the coding of DSG, but.. rejected the coding of EU4 (coding 03)

Address 01: Engine (CDL) Labels: 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 AB HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: Axxxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 010300*0C*180F0160
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000

VCDS says EU5 for 0C, the car shows in the VIN label "EU4 Plus", maybe was a draft? or simply something in the middle as doesn't meets the requirements.. I saw that from model year 2010 changed the second lambda prove and catalyst from 2009 model.. but the 2009 model also have diferent second lambda prove than previous... the first lambda it's the same for all

I'm wondering if it's the only diference.. the second lambda prove and maybe the catalysators.. with that, simply should be necesary change the lambda and/or use a cat defeat software version..


an ECU can flashed directly with the software or another 8P0 907 115 B ECU? (I know people flashed diferent part number 1.8T ECU with other's firmware)

to transform for example the 8P0 907 115 H in 8P0 907 115 AB
(all are hardware part 8P0 907 115 B, also I saw physically exists 8P0 907 115 B but the part doesn't exist for request in parts department, so points to all are the same and are flashed for a type of car with the SW part number, also asked to my dealer and confirmed they can request that ECU without VIN)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

EU4+ is essentially a EU5 spec, except that at the time EU5 was official yet so they couldn't name it like that.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

Theresias said:


> EU4+ is essentially a EU5 spec, except that at the time EU5 was official yet so they couldn't name it like that.


thanks for the info! yes, this car it's an early facelift, MY2009

and do you know what diferences are with EU4 for the TFSI?
more efficient catalyst?
second lambda more sensible? (like when changed to wideband the first)
more lambdas? I heard about a third between the two cats.. (this isn't the case, this car has only two)


I've been looking for the main parts of the engine including camshafts and lambda, and looks the same except second lambda and DP, and all the time I'm wondering if could I transform my 8P0 907 115 H in 8P0 907 115 AB?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

See repair manuals and parts catalog for details.


----------

